# Arctic Frost Bite Cure Display



## goodman1966 (Sep 7, 2014)

Anybody ever seen one of these ? 12 bottles in the boxes, all labeled and embossed. I would like to make him an offer. Any ideas on what would be a fair price ? [attachment=image(QR).jpg]
[attachment=image.jpg]
[attachment=image(KI).jpg]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 7, 2014)

Those are fantastic!


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 7, 2014)

I know I can get it for 50 bucks but will it be worth it ?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 7, 2014)

When are they from? If pre-1920, I'd go after them. I love anything pertaining to the Arctic.


----------



## ACLbottles (Sep 7, 2014)

In my opinion, $50 would be an AWESOME deal! http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=arctic+frost+bite+cure&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tiny-PRISTINE-all-original-ARCTIC-FROST-BITE-CURE-mini-QUACK-CURE-still-in-BOX-/371137528533?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56698542d5 (The second one's probably a bit overpriced, but you get the idea...)


----------



## Bixel (Sep 7, 2014)

$50 is a good deal IMO. That display with the boxes and bottles should be worth far more than that to a collector.


----------



## sunrunner (Sep 8, 2014)

gold rush stuff 1890s.


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies. I think I will get it. The only opened box is the one I opened to take pics !


----------



## LisaTammy (Sep 9, 2014)

I am fascinated by this item. I am huge fan Himalayan mountain climbers and this would be so cool.  I may have to but that first bottle from ebay.Lisa


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 9, 2014)

$50 is GREAT if you want them and if you figure at say $20 per bottle you'd recoup for sure but you'll flood the market if you don't take a few years to do it.


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 9, 2014)

I am going to get it and will offer some of them here for any one who wants one. I like to share !  Lisa don't buy one yet, I will pm you Friday since you like them so much. Don't worry I will be more than fair on price.  Mitch


----------



## Plumbata (Sep 9, 2014)

Looks like an awesome deal to me! I remember reading a story online ages ago about someone discussing unusual hoards of bottles found. Among other things, they referenced someone with a "truckload" of these full labeled arctic frost bite cures, but after the author saw the huge trove of many thousands, the owners disappeared and the bottles apparently largely disappeared with them. In the author's opinion, due to the relative rarity of the pieces in the market, that trove is still hiding somewhere. Anyone remember this story? Anyway, 50.00 would be a very nice deal in my opinion. I wonder if this guy has just one of the box displays, or if he is the fabled secret owner of a garage full of the things?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 9, 2014)

That was probably the McMunns Plumb. Many hoards of those have been found. Those have gone way down.


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 9, 2014)

He says he got all these bottles and stuff( posted elsewhere) from a collector that is selling out in Waco Tx. How true that is I don't know.  Mitch


----------



## LisaTammy (Sep 10, 2014)

Mitch that would be awesome. just kick me a pm when you get them.Lisa


----------



## Plumbata (Sep 10, 2014)

I know precisely what you're talking about Eric, but I'm referring to a completely different anecdote that referenced a hoard of this exact bottle. If it wasn't read online, perhaps on a now-defunct website, it may have been in a bottle book. I certainly ain't making it up, but lacking the source material to show doesn't help. Who knows about the Waco connection, but you might pressure the guy into trying to get more of these display boxes. At ~4/each you could make plenty of of easy money selling those on eBay. Bet you could sell hundreds at 20-40 a pop over time(via dutch auction or using stock photos and descriptions), or full box displays for a few hundred or so. If more are available then I'd bet the owner of the hoard is closely involved.


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 11, 2014)

That's something to think about Plumbata , I will question him further and see if he has more. He said he is going back to see this guy in Waco at the end of the month.  Mitch


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 11, 2014)

I wouldn't be going crazy here with prices much over 30.00 bucks a pop, you get em for less than ten and you try to sell them for 100.00s doesn't say much for the intelligence of us cure collectors does it!!! by the way I have a few of these myself, bought from the guy in Waco a couple years ago, plumby is right on re that hoard that he is talking about. The display boxes don't mean much to me, maybe other cure collectors might be interested in them............


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 11, 2014)

I noticed that a while after but didn't care to post a retraction.No, I don't remember your story.


----------



## Plumbata (Sep 11, 2014)

Ah thanks Andy, I guess I'm not crazy after all! I've never seen them up around here, so they must not be getting dispersed nationwide, or not to the point of market saturation anyway. I wasn't suggesting that Mitch try to take advantage of all the collectors who'd like to own an example, but at the same time, 20 or so each would be a nice deal for the buyers and also make it worthwhile (in my mind anyway) to offer them to the broader eBay market. Could set-up a very nice "Christmas present" fund for the kids with the proceeds, or something like that.


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 13, 2014)

Well I am not a happy camper tonight !  As you will see I don't know if these are salvageable !  At some point this "Antique Dealer" and I use the term loosely, laid the display down. The contents leaked and soaked the labels, boxes and display    I still took them away from him at a drastically reduced price,  because he doesn't deserve them. Oh it gets worse ! How you say. They were full and corked, seams stopped at shoulder. And yes they are a nice shade of aqua. Then he broke the top part ! So on this sad day be nice to me and tell me the label won't slip off when they dry out. I can't go on....... Pics[attachment=image(CL).jpg]
[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Sep 13, 2014)

Boy thats a bummer I hope they do stay on I would love to buy one.


----------



## ACLbottles (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear that... That was a nice display! The labels may not fall off but they'll probably be stained. I hope they turn out okay.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 14, 2014)

> At some point this "Antique Dealer" and I use the term loosely, laid the display down.


 That sucks but you can't really blame the dealer. The were probably stored upright for too long at some point and the cork dried out. Could they have known better, I suppose but it's not really a blame them thing. Is the top one you checked better that the lower ones (it there were any)? Could you have missed that? I'm just saying.The broken top flap I can't explain but unless the bottom layer was still wet or sticky it could have happened anytime in the last 100 or so years.





> I still took them away from him at a drastically reduced price, because he doesn't deserve them


Getting then at a "drastically reduced price" from $50 still leaves you with a great piece.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 14, 2014)

> off when they dry out. I can't go on....... Pics


Sorry, I missed that part off to the side. [] I guess it was recent.


----------



## Plumbata (Sep 14, 2014)

Dang, more damage and decay in a few days than they've endured in a century, sorry to hear about that man.


----------



## LisaTammy (Sep 14, 2014)

That is gutting.  My advice would be to try not to mess with the labels too much until they are dry dry. I wouldn't even try drying them with anything. I would worry about mildew on the boxes though. Ugh that just plain sucks.Lisa


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 14, 2014)

Yea,they were not wet a week ago. The display itself was a little rough but not this bad. I think I will take the bottles out of the boxes so they won't soak in it. Good idea or not ?  I'll put them on the top shelf in the laundry room to dry. Maybe a month or so, then put them back on here for sale if the labels stay on or not. I will let you guys set the price because you will be taking a chance on the labels staying on. Thanks for any and all advice I can get !    Mitch


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 16, 2014)

Well , I took them all out of their boxes. Maybe 4 of them were half way dry. Only one still had contents. There one nice surprise though. One has a peice of amber glass in the neck. That one I will keep for myself. When I get them dryed out and ready to sell I will start a new post. Hopefully before Christmas.


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Sep 16, 2014)

That bit of amber in the neck is sweet! I'll watch for your post, I would really Love to have one. I think taking them out of the boxes and separating everything is a very good idea.


----------



## BenTheDigger (Sep 16, 2014)

If there are any left with the contents and label I would be very intrested.Thanks,-Ben


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 17, 2014)

Just one Ben, a little over half full. I will save that one for you ! Thinking about it, Eric you were probably right. Stored up right for years then this guy laid the display down and all the contents leaked past the dry corks !


----------



## BenTheDigger (Sep 17, 2014)

Thank you!!


----------



## BenTheDigger (Sep 20, 2014)

Also are you going to sell them with there original little boxes?


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 20, 2014)

Ben, Yes they will come with the box. But the lids came off some of the boxes, even though I was very gentle !


----------

